# A pair of Breeding Firemouth Cichlids



## Joho79 (Apr 18, 2020)

We have a newly paired Firemouth Cichlids that have spawned two days ago. Some eggs have fertilised, some haven't and some have fungus on them!

They are guarding well, everyone seems to be keeping away. They are now digging a ditch under the rock the eggs are on. Spitting stones out building a wall at the front of the glass. I'm guessing the ditch is where they plan to put any hatchling. (IF any do) they are behaving well with each other. I don't hold out much hope, but it's their first go so fingers crossed if they are not successful this time then hopefully they will next time


----------

